# Cleaning a smoker after smoking fish



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

I have never smoked fish before.  Is there any special cleaning needs to prevent future meats from having a fishy character.?


----------



## cmayna (Apr 16, 2015)

Hopefully someone will chime in with cleaning suggestions, but must say this is why I have 2 smokers dedicated only for fish.  My 3rd smoker is for everything else.


----------



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

Not a bad idea.  Would give me an excuse forgetting another one.


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2015)

I have never had a problem with fish, no after taste has ever been left. Was your food racks when you are done,the CC never gets cleaned.


----------



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeff Decker said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it.


Jeff I see you are new stop by roll call so everyone can give you a warm Welcome. You may want to update your profile location. type of smoke it helps in answering questions Enjoy the site


----------



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

Will do.  When you say the CC never gets cleaned, you mean with a cleanser, right.  But you wipe away fat and grease build-up, correct?


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeff Decker said:


> Will do. When you say the CC never gets cleaned, you mean with a cleanser, right. But you wipe away fat and grease build-up, correct?


CC= Cooking Chamber


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeff Decker said:


> Will do. When you say the CC never gets cleaned, you mean with a cleanser, right. But you wipe away fat and grease build-up, correct?


Jeff yes I foil my drip pans and anything that can get dripped on,I have an MES 40 ( Masterbuilt Electric)


----------



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

I have an Oklahoma Joe's barrel smoker with side firebox.  Do you suggest foil lining the bottom half of the barrel?  I used to do it but then just started wiping away grease and fat build up after 3 or 4 uses.


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeff Decker said:


> I have an Oklahoma Joe's barrel smoker with side firebox. Do you suggest foil lining the bottom half of the barrel? I used to do it but then just started wiping away grease and fat build up after 3 or 4 uses.


Jeff you can foil or throw some  ashes in when done smoking that will take care of any fish oil.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 16, 2015)

Now this really depends on how much fish we are talking about and what kind of fish. If you do a bunch of salmon a lot it will smell like fish no matter what you do. I have a little chief for fish.


----------



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

OK.  Fish would be a relatively rare thing for me, so probably no a huge issue.  I'll just foil line the CC when I do.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeff Decker said:


> OK. Fish would be a relatively rare thing for me, so probably no a huge issue. I'll just foil line the CC when I do.


Yep, a little fish won't hurt anything. I sometimes do a lot of fish for days on end when I get lucky so I do have a little chief for that and it is pretty neat for deviled eggs and jerky and stuff too.


----------



## jeff decker (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice.  A fisherman I take it.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeff Decker said:


> Nice. A fisherman I take it. Thanks for the advice.


I hunt and fish. Not as much as I once did but I still love it.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 16, 2015)

With the amount of Salmon we catch and smoke each year, I couldn't imagine smoking anything other than Salmon in my two Big chiefs.  They would be very upset with me.


----------



## gary s (Apr 16, 2015)

Never smoked fish, but what I heard was if you do much you really need a dedicated smoker

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> Never smoked fish
> 
> Gary



Huh?


----------

